# nexus 7 tablet



## pon221 (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a Nexus 7 tablet first year that I want to wipe all Google off of and load it with alternative OS non commercial

and have it serve as a music storage for a car` DAC system and any other things that will work with non commercial apps.

Has anyone here dont this and how did you do it and what tools did you use..?? thanks..


----------



## pon221 (Sep 17, 2014)

well......................


----------

